

Mint.com: The most useful site I've seen in a while - mk
http://mint.com/
I've recently had the opportunity to try out the mint.com private beta and I have to say that it is really awesome. Hopefully it changes the way I spend my money(allowing me to save more).  
======
SwellJoe
They're just around the corner from me. I walk past their office pretty often.
Don't know what they do, though. I don't sign of for invitation only betas, so
I'll have to wait to find out.

------
nreece
They've been around for a while now. Great service though.

------
iamyoohoo
how do you trust a startup with your finance information ... this one will be
interesting....

